# Calcium Worked!



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

Our GSD had bid, floppy, heavy ears that were not up at 16 weeks of age. It wasn't time to panic yet but we were aware of it. A local trainer recommended a teaspoon of powdered milk on top of his food at each meal to supplement the calcium in his body (that is necessary for the ears to stand) because so much of it is absorbed by the body to support the development of adult teeth. Within 1 week his ears are up and look like their going to stay that way! Good advice I thought.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Pictures of the new ear fashion?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Please use caution adding calcium to puppy's diet, there is thought now that calcium/phosphorous levels can be what lead to bone issues in the future for our dogs.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree, but also i believe that if you are just substituting for a few weeks to help out with the ears, it probably isnt a problem...now for 3-6 months, ive heard that it could def cause a problem


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i've been adding yogurt everyday, for about 2 weeks, but not every feed, maybe i should??? 4 months on the 15th and everyday one ear will stand for a few moments, then the other, but not for any length of time....wondering if they will ever go up for good


----------



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyPictures of the new ear fashion?


No pictures yet, sorry. I'm not very computer literate and will get
them off of the camera and downloaded as soon as I can!


----------



## mother7 (Feb 10, 2009)

My new puppy is between 4 and 5 months old (owners were unclear on age - man said 4 months women said 5) I took her to the vet the day after I got her and vet said closer to 4 months. Her right ear is up most of the time (although not as often now as when I first got her 3 weeks ago) and today was the first time I saw her left ear up briefly. She is a mix but vet didn't want to venture a guess as to what - said mostly GS. Based on his initial opinion, she is still less than 5 months. At what point should I be concerned about her ears? I'd really like them to stand up.... I've been giving her vitamin tablets the first owners said were to help with her ears but they're almost gone. Is yogert or powdered milk a better option?


----------



## mother7 (Feb 10, 2009)

One more question. We have another young dog and the two play well together, but I'm wondering if the "play biting" is interfering? What can I do short of separating them? They mostly just wrestle around mouthing on each others legs (no growling or anything) but sometimes around the head and throat area.

If I wanted to try taping or tp rolls, I'm not sure how long that would last...

Any suggestions?
kris


----------



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

My understanding is that by 5-6 months the ears should become erect if they are ever to do so. Keep in mind that they may go up and down several times during the teething process though. I have read and heard that by 7-8 months, if the ears are still down, they most likely will not stand, either naturally or with assistance such as taping or with glue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm wondering if the "play biting" is interfering?

I would be concerned about the play biting if it includes the area around the ears. There are those who suggest that NO touching is done around the ears that could interfere with the development and strengthening of the ear cartilage until the dogs ears are fully erect.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you have a mixed breed then the ears may not have enough cartilage to stand up. My first gsd was a very high mix (meaning she was mostly gsd) and her ears tipped over just at the end. I loved the way it looked and no one ever thought there was anything wrong with the way her ears looked.


----------

